

"REBOL is pretty weird"  - middayc
http://torquingwetstrainers.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/rebol-without-a-cause/

======
middayc
I am the REBOL user. I find this interesting as a unburdened review from
someone who is not a REBOL user/fan.

~~~
elblanco
I remember REBOL from year ago. I evaled it for a project, but never did
anything with it. Nice to see it's still around.

